
9 compelling reasons not to raise VC money for your startup - tmlee
https://medium.com/agorapulse-stories/9-compelling-reasons-not-to-raise-vc-money-for-your-startup-63b006188a92
======
ganeshkrishnan
All excellent interesting points and I would like to add:

Regarding #2: You can always get advice from accelerators and IT hubs. Here in
Toronto I am part of MarsDD and the free advisors I get are par excellence.

#4 is the most important quote: Build a good business that will generate
revenue. VCs should not be the end game and unfortunately most of the startups
give up as soon as they fail to convince VCs. Reminds me of the Bill Gates
quote that he is not worried about stock price but is focused on building a
good business.

Also interesting the VC he is mentioning about , Point Nine Capital, cancelled
our meeting because they "do not invest in India" although their website
([http://www.pointninecap.com/](http://www.pointninecap.com/)) tag line is
"We’re based in Berlin, but we invest all over the world. ". Besides I am
neither an Indian citizen nor is my company in India

These are the kind of startups I would like to see. Not "Disrupting AI
Blockchain VR Occulus global logistics"

